# We don't need no stinking pullcan



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

F*****g hell, surely it would have been quicker to get a larger joint box then to do that...


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't understand how its possible, but that abomination is PACKED FULL of wire.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Thats some fine workmanship..:blink::blink:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> Found this little gem in the food prep area of a VERY large retailer...All 277/480 lighting. What's worse is I have to tie into it to to power some lights...


No big deal just add another extension. :no:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

If you take off all the extensions, you should be able to tie in, no problemo.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> No big deal just add another extension. :no:


The thought had crossed my mind....the other guys on the job said similar beasts exist elsewhere in the store....oh joy...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks pretty good to me, no one ran conduit out of the rings so you can still get them off if you need, I wouldn't really be complaining too much about it if it was me.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> What's worse is I have to tie into it to to power some lights...


To the bottom circuit in the box on the left?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Is that ceiling wire bonding it to the grid? :laughing:


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

I had one similar and cut the back out of a 12X12 to screw on top of the bottom box (in this case box's) and had plenty of room then.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

I would run a new circuit.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Looks pretty good to me, no one ran conduit out of the rings so you can still get them off if you need, I wouldn't really be complaining too much about it if it was me.


Yea I was done hooking it up before he snapped the picture!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> Found this little gem in the food prep area of a VERY large retailer...All 277/480 lighting. What's worse is I have to tie into it to to power some lights...


Man you found my latest install. Messes like that make me nervous but we all have to deal with them. Stick your head above a Kmart or Sears ceiling grid sometime, it will scare the hell out of you.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

make sure you take it all apart while its still on......It can sort of be like your own Grown up version of the game operation. Hey at least its all in Emt....:whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats awesome. Unless the wires dont extend out of the box, its legal.

~Matt


----------



## Jcode (Mar 24, 2011)

You mean unless the wires _do_ stick out of the box.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Looks like they were making a staircase :laughing:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Looks like they were making a staircase :laughing:


Even then it wouldn't be to code as the steps should have equally spaced treads and risers. :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I have never seen that in Mexico.
What do they do that for??


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't mind that as long as the next guy doesn't come along and run a pipe out of one of the upper boxes preventing getting them off.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh what fun it would be to troubleshoot and find that your power loss comes from a loose hot leg in the bottom 4sq. in that stack.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I recently came across close to the same at at CVS store, 1 1/4" conduit run to a custom punch KO in a 5" box with a collar. Wirenuts falling off stranded to solid splices the moment I touched it. Ghastly. Idiots can't think ahead to buy an 8x8 pull box.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jcode said:


> You mean unless the wires _do_ stick out of the box.


Negative. read it again.


----------

